# Fish finder upgrade



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I fish inland lakes and mainly troll for walleye. 16 ft tiller deep v and don't do I pilot or the such. Currently have a HB 698 ci hd that I got as a gift and not thrilled with it. Have been looking at both garmin and lowrance around $1000.00. Came across lowrance hook2 12 with tripleshot transducer. Would be nice to see si,di, and map card at once and the 12 inch display would be nice on these old tired eyes. Just thought I'd post to get people's opinion that may have this model

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Garmin echo 93sv been outstanding for me. Has the three things you waNT


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Look for some reviews on different sites like Amazon that might help you make a decision, Garmin gets my nod.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Want reviews? Just do a GARMIN search here on OGF.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys. After a lot of research I did go with garmin 93sv. The 12" hook2 was intriguing but too much risk with lowrance products and customer service. New toy to play with this weekend. Tight lines all

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

One guy and a boat said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. After a lot of research I did go with garmin 93sv. The 12" hook2 was intriguing but too much risk with lowrance products and customer service. New toy to play with this weekend. Tight lines all
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Good choice. You won’t be disappointed.


----------

